# BAIT CASTING REEL



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm new to bait casting reels. Anyone know how the drag works? 
1. The drag doesn't seem to do anything (the thing with the #'s on it)
2. Adjustment knob for the jig, I think I understand how that works. 
3. Then theres a um..chinese star by the handle that tightens your line or something, is this the drag? if it is then what is the thing with the arrow and numbers on it?

Thanks


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Jiggin,
If you're like me you'll end up using baitcasters for most everything. I have them in large and small sizes from 6lb test to 64lb braid. And I use baitcasters for all speceis. To your questions...
1. The knob or button with the #'s is the free spool setting. Higher the number the less the spool spins freely. If you are casting a lot then start off with the setting on 10, or whatever the highest setting is. As you get better move it to less numbers, or more fee spool.
2. There should be a tension knob under the "Chinese" star. First tighten down the tension knob so the spool does not spin when you click the clutch. Hold the rod out straight and loosen the tension knob until the jig falls freely to the ground. When the jig hits the ground the spool should stop spinning and not backlash. This is your sweet spot. Until you master spool control adjust the tension each time you swap out lures as they will have different weights and sweet spots.
3. You're right, the star is the drag. Forward=Tight Back=Loose.

Hope that helps,

SlapShot


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

JigginJus10 here's some very good videos on using baitcasters. I'm here to tell you once you've learned how to use one you won't go back.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I actually went through a long trial and error with these reels, and figured out all that stuff on my own(I might have read the part about letting the line drop for the lure). As a result I am incredible at unraveling bird nests!!! I have since given up on baitfishing with these since the two lbs of meat and sinkers and bobbers and stuff is really hard to cast right.


A good word of advice, these types of reals work really great until you drop them in the water. Then you should probably take it to a profesional to have it cleaned and lubed. I need to get me a couple replacements, for the abused ones I have.


----------

